# Camo



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can order some sitka gear in Realtree max-1 camo?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If it were me, I would take a serious look at the Core4 gear that Camofire.com sells. You can get it in Max 1, AP, Mountain Mimicry. Awesome stuff!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

My personal favorite is a bit of an unknown, but you should check it out... http://grousewingcamo.com


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

+1 on the Core4 gear. Love my element jacket and pants. Camofire rocks!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe I'm slow, but does Sitka gear even come in any realtree patterns? I thought they had their own patterns?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

mikevanwilder said:


> Maybe I'm slow, but does Sitka gear even come in any realtree patterns? I thought they had their own patterns?


I was under the same impression. I've heard great things about Kuiu Camo. Supposedly their founder used to be a big wig for sitka and went off on his own. Their fabric is supposed to be amazing.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Like a couple have already said, not sure you can buy sitka gear in realtree pattern. Anywho, what ever happened to good ol' WOOL PLAID shirts for camo? Lot of critters been taken by hunters wearing that old stuff :shock: . Wool keeps ya warm even when wet! Bought my first camo anything last fall from Cabela's, it was a wind breaker and was 80 percent off! 8) Good luck and hope you find what yer lookin' for!


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Last Man Standing said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm slow, but does Sitka gear even come in any realtree patterns? I thought they had their own patterns?
> ...


Well, that was kinda my question. Because I always see South Cox wearing sitka gear in all realtree patterns. Maybe I need to look for something cheaper though.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Younghunter21 said:


> Well, that was kinda my question. Because I always see South Cox wearing sitka gear in all realtree patterns. Maybe I need to look for something cheaper though.


theres your problem... youre not south cox. he also has other equipment that isnt available to the general public. get a big name for yourself or get some serious $$ and you can have the same camo hes got


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you really want the truth you will find out that you don't need $2000.00 worth of camo to kill a deer or elk. The off the shelf stuff at Smith and Edwards works just as well at a tenth of the cost. 

So unless you are a successful hunter that just wants that style of camo I would spend the extra money on equipment and not worry about the newest style of camo.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw that Sitka is making waterfowl camo now..... it is very affordable too :roll:


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

if no one has mentioned it yet but Badlands new clothing lline is coming out soon sadly dont know how much its going to be but it looks nice


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

Last Man Standing said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm slow, but does Sitka gear even come in any realtree patterns? I thought they had their own patterns?
> ...


Just read the new issue of Traditional Bowhunter magazine. They had a 4 page interview with the founder of Kuiu and as it so happens he was the founder of Sitka and Predator camo was an influence in their camo choice. After 6 months he sold the company to goretex.

He sold it so he could pursue "Ultra-light mountain hunting and a new business model" and created Kuiu (pronounced "KOO-you" and named after an alaskan island).

Its really an interesting article and the magazine itself is becoming one of my favorites.


----------

